# 6 Police Officers Vs. One 65 Year Old Grandmother



## jdvzmommy (May 11, 2018)

ETA:
*Georgia cop quits after forcefully removing 65-year-old grandmother from car in profanity-laced traffic stop*
By Megan Cerullo
| NEW YORK DAILY NEWS |
May 11, 2018 | 12:43 PM
inRead invented by Teads
ADVERTISEMENT
Advertisement

"Hey, you're not in charge. Shut the * up and get out of the car," Officer James Legg shouted at Campbell when he arrived on the scene.

He proceeds to forcefully pull her out of the vehicle, causing Campbell to scream. At one point she says she expects to have a heart attack.



Another officer had pulled her over and requested backup when she failed to exit her vehicle.

She reportedly refused to sign a citation she'd been issued, and was arrested for disorderly conduct for gripping her seatbelt as the officer tried to force her out of the vehicle.

Alpharetta Public Safety Chief John Robinson condemned Legg's conduct in a Facebook video message Thursday.

"As I was watching the video, I had some major concerns about what I was seeing. There are aspects of this video that you're likely about to watch that simply do not represent who we are as an organization," he said.


"Upon reviewing the video I immediately ordered that an internal affairs investigation be opened on the incident and once a detailed investigation is completed I can assure you there will be a decisive and appropriate outcome following that investigation."

Robinson said he appeared on camera in order to maintain a transparent relationship with the Alpharetta community.






Alpharetta Officer James Legg was suspended after he helped arrest Rose Campbell, 65, who had been stopped for failing to maintain her lane while making a turn. (Alpharetta Department of Public Safety)
Legg defended his conduct in a letter announcing his resignation Friday.

"I feel I acted appropriately and the way that I was trained when I arrested Ms. Campbell," he wrote.

"I did what was necessary to complete the arrest by raising my voice and using verbal commands using heavy control talk with profanity. It worked instantly and she exited the vehicle immediately!" he wrote.

He later concedes: "Maybe I should not have used profanity."

Campbell told Channel 2 Action News she was shocked by the incident.

"I didn't expect that in America," she said. "I didn't expect that in Atlanta. I didn't expect that especially in Alpharetta," she said.

Advertisement

Campbell told Channel 2 that she didn't think Legg should be fired but that officers should be retrained.

She's considering taking legal action.


----------



## jdvzmommy (May 11, 2018)

I thought about starting one thread for all of these stories, but then I realized that all of their stories need to be heard individually.

 For a while, I felt like I was becoming desensitized, but this video hurt me to watch. I think about my grandmother and what I would do if she was ever treated like that. They are animals.

Actually, they're worse than animals. Animals do what they do to survive. These things are just evil.


----------



## PuddingPop (May 11, 2018)

This is sickening!
There is something terribly wrong with the majority of police officers. You have to be a sick human being to treat an elderly woman who poses absolutely no threat to you like that. 

These officers have no sense of judgment or discretion at all when it come to Black people.  We are treated harshly, no matter the circumstance, age, man , woman, child. 
This has got to stop.


----------



## chucktownqt (May 11, 2018)

Every son, grandson, nephew my granny had would have been locked up after seeing that.


----------



## Fifty&Fab (May 11, 2018)

If this was my granny, somebody would be getting got. Ain't no way in the world they need to manhandle a senior citizen like that.


----------



## toinette (May 11, 2018)

These thugs are truly sub-human. 

So they are officially trained to yell and curse at people? Isn't that a problem?


----------



## leona2025 (May 11, 2018)

These cops seem to have a sheep mentality. That one cops seems obviously uncomfortable with what is happening, but yet he is allowing it.


----------



## rileypak (May 11, 2018)

That video hurt my heart 

There would be some slow singing and flower bringing happening if it was my grands. This is a goon squad situation....


----------



## Laela (May 11, 2018)

Considering???




jdvzmommy said:


> Campbell told Channel 2 that she didn't think Legg should be fired but that officers should be retrained.
> 
> She's _considering _taking legal action.


----------



## PuddingPop (May 11, 2018)

Laela said:


> Considering???


Chile....
I just saw a news report with her and she said she didn’t wish for anyone to lose their job 
That turn the other cheek mess has done a number on our race.


----------



## Atthatday (May 11, 2018)

I’m very surprised the cops didn’t edit the tape. Does this mean they are very comfortable, and don’t give a hoot, with/about their behavior?


----------



## jamaica68 (May 11, 2018)

Atthatday said:


> I’m very surprised the cops didn’t edit the tape. *Does this mean they are very comfortable, and don’t give a hoot, with/about their behavior?*



Yep, they'll find a way to justify treating an elderly woman like this


----------



## LadyBugsy (May 12, 2018)

It feels like modern day slave catchers.


----------



## nysister (May 12, 2018)

I abhor them. They should be put down like the sub-human thugs they are.


----------



## yamilee21 (May 12, 2018)

If this isn't proof that white supremacists have free reign of U.S. police departments, I don't know what is. @LadyBugsy , I thought the same thing, that they are like slave catchers. Our children, our elders... it does not matter, we are not fellow human beings to them.


----------



## LushLox (May 12, 2018)

This really is too much 

I need her family/friends to persuade her to change her mind about taking legal action. The fact that one of them felt the need to quit speaks volumes.


----------



## nysister (May 12, 2018)

LushLox said:


> This really is too much
> 
> I need her family/friends to persuade her to change her mind about taking legal action. The fact that one of them felt the need to quit speaks volumes.



Right? If ever there was a time to be out for blood. Maybe she fears for her family's lives. Heaven knows what those subs are cooking up.


----------



## RossBoss (May 12, 2018)

This is odd. As far as I know signing the ticket does not mean admitting guilt, just that you will show up at the court date. I have gotten it twice and signed both times. Is the law different in Georgia?  She should have just signed the ticket and went about her way and just fought it in court on the court date. Don't give the police a reason to rough you up. Especially when you're 65..it's just not worth it.


----------



## frizzy (May 12, 2018)

I haven't watched it yet, I can't...


----------



## doll-baby (May 12, 2018)

Its sickening that out of all of those cops not one had the decency to say lets issue the ticket and let her go. 

It seems like there is never a voice of reason coming from the cops in these situations. They have no descalation skills. 

In this climate I pray that our people pick their battles wisely. 

We all know we should have a right to disagree with an officer or whatever but our goal should be to make it home safe. 

Live to fight another day, remember badge numbers etc...


----------



## demlew (May 12, 2018)

RossBoss said:


> This is odd. As far as I know signing the ticket does not mean admitting guilt, just that you will show up at the court date. I have gotten it twice and signed both times. Is the law different in Georgia?  She should have just signed the ticket and went about her way and just fought it in court on the court date. Don't give the police a reason to rough you up. Especially when you're 65..it's just not worth it.



You’re right, but I think they said she was confused and thought that was an admission of guilt rather than an acknowledgement of proceeding.


----------



## RossBoss (May 12, 2018)

demlew said:


> You’re right, but I think they said she was confused and thought that was an admission of guilt rather than an acknowledgement of proceeding.



I'm not familiar with Georgia law so maybe it's something I'm missing, but when you are cited for traffic violations, you just sign the ticket and either fight it in court or admit that you were speeding or whatever and just pay it. From my cursory search, it seems that the police have a right to take you in to the station if you refuse to sign the ticket but I'm not sure if it works that way in Georgia but if it does she won't have a legal leg to stand on.

The time to argue and fight is in court and not on the side of the road. Refusing to get out the car is just not going to end well for you because it's not like the cops are going to allow you go your merry way once you are given the command to exit the vehicle...especially if you're Black. You'll get your day in court so it should have never escalated to this point. Fight it in the court and not during the stop.


----------



## RossBoss (May 12, 2018)

I don't drive much anymore but here is what I found from an article I just searched:

https://www.yahoo.com/news/police-officers-seen-yanking-65-185551008.html

*"The incident begs the question: What are your rights, and do you really risk arrest if you refuse to sign a traffic ticket?

To find out, Inside Edition spoke to security expert Steve Kardian. 

"Understand that a motor vehicle stop is technically an arrest," he said. "If you don't sign it and promise to appear [in court], the officer can arrest you and bring you before a magistrate or have the desk officer set bail on you." 
*
I had no idea that a motor vehicle stop was an arrest so this is news to me. But what I HAVE known is that I can always contest the ticket in court. Again, just sign the ticket and put up your fight in court. It's not worth it to be caught up in this at 65 or even 25.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (May 12, 2018)

If I was the cop and she refused to sign the ticket, I would have said “okay grandma, see you in court.” Pretty sure my boss would have been okay with that decision. Pigs gone fly before I lay a hand on a old lady that I could easily kill without trying. It’s called common decency and common sense. None of which white supremacists have.


----------



## RossBoss (May 12, 2018)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> If I was the cop and she refused to sign the ticket, I would have said “okay grandma, see you in court.” Pretty sure my boss would have been okay with that decision. Pigs gone fly before I lay a hand on a old lady that I could easily kill without trying. It’s called common decency and common sense. None of which white supremacists have.



Nonblacks, and by that I mean whites, asians, hispanics, indians and the rest of the world, aren't going to treat us as one of their own. So knowing this, just get them out of your face so that you can live to see another day and just sign the ticket and fight it in court. You won't win fighting armed law enforcement on the side of the road. Especially if the law backs them up by giving them the right to arrest you by not signing the ticket.


----------



## Shimmie (May 12, 2018)

yamilee21 said:


> If this isn't proof that white supremacists have free reign of U.S. police departments, I don't know what is. @LadyBugsy , I thought the same thing, that they are like *slave catchers. *Our children, our elders... it does not matter, we are not fellow human beings to them.


     Reading these words brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## Laela (May 12, 2018)

I think I read that she was under the impression signing it meant guilt, a big misunderstanding on her part; what the police officer should've done was explain this to her  so she understands, instead of forcing her to sign and not presume she's trying to run game on him...I mean he is a civil servant and officer of the law 
 That she demanded to speak to his superior meant she felt she was in her rights and clearly didn't understand.

I recall watching live a black elderly woman refusing to get on the rescue helicopter during Katrina because she thought she'd have to pay for the ride. The rescuers had to explain it to her to get her on.  That was hard to watch.

I didn't hear profanity from the Alpharetta woman.. my God, telling a woman old enough to be your own grandmother to "shut the F**k up is UNACCEPTABLE.  They'd not have pulled a white woman from the car like that. And, what they needed back up for? Did they think they'd pulled over Madea?

No excuses.. (not directed personally at you) 






RossBoss said:


> This is odd. As far as I know signing the ticket does not mean admitting guilt, just that you will show up at the court date. I have gotten it twice and signed both times. Is the law different in Georgia?  She should have just signed the ticket and went about her way and just fought it in court on the court date. Don't give the police a reason to rough you up. Especially when you're 65..it's just not worth it.


----------



## Petal26 (May 12, 2018)

I shouldn't have watched this.   They are animals.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (May 13, 2018)

After initially refusing to sign and demanding to speak to a supervisor, she ultimately signed the ticket.  She still demanded to speak to a superviosr, but the officer said no.  Demanded she open her door. Told her she was now under arrest.  

After initially calling on his radio for a supervisor, he then subsequently called for help to arrest her. 

Watched it a few days ago so my sequence of events may be slightly off, but 

1. The ticket was signed
2. Police officer escalated and called for back up. 
3. Back seat passenger was fortunately left alone to exit the car and wander around


----------



## AmethystLily (May 13, 2018)

itsallaboutattitude said:


> After initially refusing to sign and demanding to speak to a supervisor, she ultimately signed the ticket.  She still demanded to speak to a superviosr, but the officer said no.  Demanded she open her door. Told her she was now under arrest.
> 
> After initially calling on his radio for a supervisor, he then subsequently called for help to arrest her.
> 
> ...



I'm burned out reading these stories right now and am about to take a break, but I'll perhaps watch this one soon. That said, if she signed the ticket and he still escalated the situation after she asked to talk to his supervisor, then this case may qualify as "vindictive prosecution," or basically attempting to use the law to retaliate against someone exercising their rights.
https://scholarship.law.edu/cgi/vie.../&httpsredir=1&article=3210&context=lawreview
I mentioned a similar concept on another thread:
https://injury.findlaw.com/torts-and-personal-injuries/malicious-prosecution.html

Perhaps I need to start a spin-off thread about these harassment cases (because that is what it is- harassment).


----------



## Dellas (May 13, 2018)

nysister said:


> I abhor them. They should be put down like the sub-human thugs they are.




we have to watch what we say online under Sessions blacks are being charged for their words ...
Charged as Black Extremist 

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ew-black-identity-extremists-fbi-surveillance


----------



## RossBoss (May 13, 2018)

Laela said:


> I think I read that she was under the impression signing it meant guilt, a big misunderstanding on her part; what the police officer should've done was explain this to her  so she understands, instead of forcing her to sign and not presume she's trying to run game on him...I mean he is a civil servant and officer of the law
> That she demanded to speak to his superior meant she felt she was in her rights and clearly didn't understand.
> 
> I recall watching live a black elderly woman refusing to get on the rescue helicopter during Katrina because she thought she'd have to pay for the ride. The rescuers had to explain it to her to get her on.  That was hard to watch.
> ...



I always assume that when dealing with non-blacks that they are not a fan of my skin color until proven otherwise. Not only with police interactions but in the working world as well. Call me paranoid but many whites and other nonblacks have a deep seated hatred of Blacks based on whatever so I act accordingly. The few times I was stopped by cops while driving, the majority of the cops being white, the goal was to get them out of my face as soon as possible and deal with the ticket in court. The woman is 65 so I would be surprised if this was her first time getting a ticket and not realizing how the system works as far as tickets but anything's possible I guess.


----------



## momi (May 13, 2018)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> If I was the cop and she refused to sign the ticket, I would have said “okay grandma, see you in court.” Pretty sure my boss would have been okay with that decision. Pigs gone fly before I lay a hand on a old lady that I could easily kill without trying. It’s called common decency and common sense. None of which white supremacists have.



Exactly. All of that was uncalled for - they kept showing it on the news and I had to turn the channel I was so mad.  Anyway I think the officer was fired.


----------



## nysister (May 13, 2018)

Adel10 said:


> we have to watch what we say online under Sessions blacks are being charged for their words ...
> Charged as Black Extremist
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ew-black-identity-extremists-fbi-surveillance



Thanks for the info. That's insane.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (May 14, 2018)

momi said:


> Exactly. All of that was uncalled for - they kept showing it on the news and I had to turn the channel I was so mad.  Anyway I think the officer was fired.


he quit but because of it being a "bad look." Pretty sure it was STRONGLY SUGGESTED that he resign. At least he can't terrorize that area. But he could certainly hop counties as is done a lot in Georgia.


----------



## Mooney72 (May 15, 2018)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> he quit but because of it being a "bad look." Pretty sure it was STRONGLY SUGGESTED that he resign. At least he can't terrorize that area. But he could certainly hop counties as is done a lot in Georgia.



He would definitely find a home in Troup, Coweta  or Merriwether County.  I hated driving through there from Columbus to Atlanta and my brother and SIL lived in Newnan for a time.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (May 17, 2018)

It has been a while since my last ticket, in Alpharetta no less. I honestly don’t recall being told to sign the ticket. 

My window was only open the width to pass my DL and receive the ticket. 

The cop spoke fast, took my license, did whatever, came back and gave me my license and ticket. 

I don’t recall saying a word to him. 

I could not pick him out of line up either cause I never looked at him.


----------

